# EIB/KNX NK2 Programmierung



## gudi89 (5. Mrz 2009)

Hey, ich bin gerade dabei für einen NK2 (EIB/KNX) eine Webseite zu schreiben.
der NK2 unterstützt kein PHP aber Java
Für alle die nicht wissen was Eib bzw NK2 ist: EIB ist eine Haussteuerung für Lichter... und der NK2 lässt die Steuerung über den PC zu. Das ganze geschieht über HTTP

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich kann einzelne Lichter mit folgendem Befehl abfragen:

<? getvar SA3value ?>  

Als antwort bekomme ich logischerweise 0 für aus und 1 für an
jetzt will ich mit Java eine If abfrage machen. Ich hab mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt 


```
<script language="javascript">
     if(<? getvar SA3value ?> == 0) {
          document.write("hallohallo<img src='lon.gif'>";
     }
     else{
          document.write("<img src='loff.gif'>";
     }
</script>
```

Doch wie erwartet funktioniert es so nicht. 
Habt ihr für mich eine Lösung?
Ich hab es auch schon mit Trim('<? getvar SA3value ?>') versucht...

mfg Gudi


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Funktioniert vielleicht das? Nicht, dass ich von JavaScript Ahnung hätte... [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]<script language="javascript">
     if(parseInt('<? getvar SA3value ?>') == 0) {
          document.write("hallohallo<img src='lon.gif'>";
     }
     else{
          document.write("<img src='loff.gif'>";
     }
</script>[/HIGHLIGHT]
Du bist hier übrigens im falschen Forum gelandet. Stell Deine Frage am besten in einem Java*Script*-Forum, nicht in einem Java-Forum. Mehr dazu: Ihr seid im falschen Forum!.

*Thema verschoben*

Ebenius


----------



## gudi89 (5. Mrz 2009)

du bist meine Rettung 

danke es funktioniert


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Wehe wenn jemand irgendwem erzählt, ich hätte was mit JavaScript zu tun gehabt. 

Ich meine: sehr gern.

Ebenius


----------

